# UNIIED DREAMS 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW FEB 16 2013 BIGGEST SHOW IN SOUTHERN AZ



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW IN A MONTH AND A HALF AWAY....OFFICIAL ROLL CALL....WHO IS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT SHOW FOR A GREAT CAUSE...









MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming back to Yuma...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. - SAN DIEGO WILL BE IN FULL FORCE....
WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

EL KOLORADO said:


> INDIVIDUALS C.C. - SAN DIEGO WILL BE IN FULL FORCE....
> WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR...


Hell ya homies ya u did especially at after party at the bar u guys were tore up hahaha...make sure to book rooms bro their filling fast here is the number 928-941-1957 Tell them United dreams car show


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO

INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO

INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA, CA
CITY CRUISERSCC-COCHELLA,CA

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT​


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Hell ya homies ya u did especially at after party at the bar u guys were tore up hahaha...make sure to book rooms bro their filling fast here is the number 928-941-1957 Tell them United dreams car show



HAHAHAHA....WE SURE WERE....WE R ABOUT TO BOOK THEM THIS WEEK BIG HOMIE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming back to Yuma...



Yeah baby...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lap dance contest at the after party in the lounge...get ready ladies


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS C.C. JUST BOOKED 10 ROOMS.....

 hno: :rimshot: :thumbsup: :chuck: :barf: :boink:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

GOODTIMES- COACHELLA VALLEY WILL BE THERE......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Lap dance contest at the after party in the lounge...get ready ladies




TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

here we go....the rooms are getting booked fast and the registrations are coming in quick...Uniques already got 7 pavement spots and Individuals cc got 8....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where you at AZ?


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> here we go....the rooms are getting booked fast and the registrations are coming in quick...Uniques already got 7 pavement spots and Individuals cc got 8....


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

HERE WE GO ROLL CALL.....


MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA, CA
CITY CRUISERSCC-COCHELLA,CA

SOCIETY CC-PHOENIX, AZ

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT​


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Coronado Customs will have a booth again for all your hydraulic and air bag needs. Also covering the show this year is SED TV LOW KEY DVD with YOUNG HOG anouncing the hop.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Official hop flyer.......young hog announcing the hop not big fish


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Official hop flyer.......young hog announcing the hop not big fish




And not The Cholo Dj...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rocky Padilla gonna tear it up...


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> UNITED DREAMS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW IN A MONTH AND A HALF AWAY....OFFICIAL ROLL CALL....WHO IS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT SHOW FOR A GREAT CAUSE...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 INDIVIDUALS CC OUT OF SAN DIEGO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Hell ya homies ya u did especially at after party at the bar u guys were tore up hahaha...make sure to book rooms bro their filling fast here is the number 928-941-1957 Tell them United dreams car show


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Dayview of StreetKingz Mike Bravo's 66 Impala Nightmare 66 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Dayview of StreetKingz Mike Bravo's 66 Impala Nightmare 66 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


:thumbsup:damm cant wait to see that 66


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*From the Valle de Coachella*_

_*
StreetKingz CC *_
_*New Illusions CC*_
_*Desert Boys CC*_
_*City Cruisers CC*_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*From the Valle de Coachella*_
> 
> _*
> StreetKingz CC *_
> ...


The valle rolling deep...Rollerz Only also


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-ORANGE CNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC-HIGH DESERT, CA
UNIQUES CC-PHX, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA, CA
CITY CRUISERSCC-COCHELLA,CA

INDIVIDUALS CC- PHX, AZ
IDENTITY CC-PHX,AZ
GROUPE CC- LA, CA
SPIRIT CC- PHX,AZ
BROWN SOCIETY CC-CASA GRANDE,AZ
DESERT BOYS CC-COCHELLA,CA

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT​


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-ORANGE CNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC-HIGH DESERT, CA
UNIQUES CC-PHX, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA, CA
CITY CRUISERSCC-COCHELLA,CA

INDIVIDUALS CC- PHX, AZ
IDENTITY CC-PHX,AZ
GROUPE CC- LA, CA
SPIRIT CC- PHX,AZ
BROWN SOCIETY CC-CASA GRANDE,AZ
DESERT BOYS CC-COCHELLA,CA
LOWRIDER STYLE CC-TUCSON,AZ

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down AZ


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
> GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
> UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
> UNIQUES CC-ORANGE CNTY, CA
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gill.g (Jan 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's coming...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lap dance contest at the after party...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

gill.g said:


> TTT


sup gib


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

almost that time cant wait. see you guys there :werd:


----------



## gill.g (Jan 30, 2011)

TTT 4 UDCC SEE YOU AT THE SHOW...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Motorcycles categories?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CALISTYLECERTIFIED (Aug 16, 2008)

*calistyle lowriders car club, riverside county will be there to support,,,,'SANTI, V.P'*


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

CALISTYLECERTIFIED said:


> *calistyle lowriders car club, riverside county will be there to support,,,,'SANTI, V.P'*


thanks homie gonna be a good show see u guys out here


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Deadly0001 said:


> Motorcycles categories?


street and custom categories for motorcycles


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-ORANGE CNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC-HIGH DESERT, CA
UNIQUES CC-PHX, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA, CA
CITY CRUISERSCC-COCHELLA,CA
INDIVIDUALS CC- PHX, AZ
IDENTITY CC-PHX,AZ
GROUPE CC- LA, CA
SPIRIT CC- PHX,AZ
BROWN SOCIETY CC-CASA GRANDE,AZ
DESERT BOYS CC-COCHELLA,CA
LOWRIDER STYLE CC-TUCSON,AZ

CALISTYLE LOWRIDERS-RIVERSIDE, CA

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT​


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*FAMILIA CAR CLUB ALSO JUST CONFIRMED !!!!!!!!!!!! VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This show has grown so much in so little time. Thanks to Rick and United Dreams CC for inviting me to be part of it 4 years in a row..:thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-ORANGE CNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC-HIGH DESERT, CA
UNIQUES CC-PHX, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA, CA
CITY CRUISERSCC-COCHELLA,CA
INDIVIDUALS CC- PHX, AZ
IDENTITY CC-PHX,AZ
GROUPE CC- LA, CA
SPIRIT CC- PHX,AZ
BROWN SOCIETY CC-CASA GRANDE,AZ
DESERT BOYS CC-COCHELLA,CA
LOWRIDER STYLE CC-TUCSON,AZ
CALISTYLE LOWRIDERS-RIVERSIDE, CA

FAMILIA CC-COCHELLA,CA

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT​


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*FAMILIA CAR CLUB ALSO JUST CONFIRMED !!!!!!!!!!!! VALLE DE COACHELLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


VALLE DE COCHELLA ROLLIN DEEP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna happen.....so don't try to stop it...


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds like a great show. Ill be there coming from Bakersfield Ca.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> VALLE DE COCHELLA ROLLIN DEEP


_*
YES SIR COME ON VALLE EVERYONE HAS FAMILIA IN YUMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## gill.g (Jan 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Mr_Serna said:


> Sounds like a great show. Ill be there coming from Bakersfield Ca.


hell ya thanks homie...u wont be disappointed


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-ORANGE CNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC-HIGH DESERT, CA
UNIQUES CC-PHX, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA, CA
CITY CRUISERSCC-COCHELLA,CA
INDIVIDUALS CC- PHX, AZ
IDENTITY CC-PHX,AZ
GROUPE CC- LA, CA
SPIRIT CC- PHX,AZ
BROWN SOCIETY CC-CASA GRANDE,AZ
DESERT BOYS CC-COCHELLA,CA
LOWRIDER STYLE CC-TUCSON,AZ
CALISTYLE LOWRIDERS-RIVERSIDE, CA
FAMILIA CC-COCHELLA,CA

NOKTURNAL CC-LA,CA
SOCIETY CC-SO-CAL, CA

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT​


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> VALLE DE COCHELLA ROLLIN DEEP


 to the top


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
> GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
> UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
> UNIQUES CC-ORANGE CNTY, CA
> ...


NEW ILLUSIONS cc. Being while since we being out that way
Looks like its gona be a good. One


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

beentheredonethat6 said:


> NEW ILLUSIONS cc. Being while since we being out that way
> Looks like its gona be a good. One


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gill.g (Jan 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

COCOPAH HOTEL ALREADY SOLD OUT....SO IF U HAVENT BOOKED A ROOM CONTACT CLARION INN SUITES YUMA, AZ AND TELL THEM YOU GOT REFERED BY COCOPAH FOR SPECIAL ROOM RATE...

MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
UNIQUES CC-ORANGE CNTY, CA
UNIQUES CC-HIGH DESERT, CA
UNIQUES CC-PHX, AZ
DEL VALLE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC-VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
ROLLERZ ONLY CC- COCHELLA, CA
LA GENTE CC- VALLE IMPERIAL, CA
DESERT DREAMS CC-BLYTHE, CA
FOOTHILL CRUISERS CC- YUMA, AZ
GHOULS CC-YUMA, AZ
STREETKINGZ CC- COCHELLA, CA
NEW CLASS CC-YUMA, AZ
VALLEY KINGZ CC/BC-VALLE IMPERIAL,CA
AZTLAN CC-MEXICALI,BC MEXICO
INDIVIDUALS CC-SAN DIEGO,CA
NEW ILLUSIONS CC-COCHELLA, CA
CITY CRUISERSCC-COCHELLA,CA
INDIVIDUALS CC- PHX, AZ
IDENTITY CC-PHX,AZ
GROUPE CC- LA, CA
SPIRIT CC- PHX,AZ
BROWN SOCIETY CC-CASA GRANDE,AZ
DESERT BOYS CC-COCHELLA,CA
LOWRIDER STYLE CC-TUCSON,AZ
CALISTYLE LOWRIDERS-RIVERSIDE, CA
FAMILIA CC-COCHELLA,CA
NOKTURNAL CC-LA,CA
SOCIETY CC-SO-CAL, CA

KLIQUE CC-SAN DIEGO,CA

SO FAR THESE ARE ARE A FEW OF THE CLUBS THAT HAVE CONFIRMED...NOW WHO ELSE??? THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT​


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> COCOPAH HOTEL ALREADY SOLD OUT....SO IF U HAVENT BOOKED A ROOM CONTACT CLARION INN SUITES YUMA, AZ AND TELL THEM YOU GOT REFERED BY COCOPAH FOR SPECIAL ROOM RATE...
> MI VIDA CC-YUMA, AZ
> GOODTIMES CC-YUMA, AZ
> UNIQUES CC-YUMA, AZ
> ...


 ONE MORE WEEK...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rimshot:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

individuals sd said:


> ONE MORE WEEK...!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rimshot:[/QUOExcited here we go


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

WUT TIME DOES THE HOP START? IS THERE A AFTER HOP?


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Mr_Serna said:


> Sounds like a great show. Ill be there coming from Bakersfield Ca.



You won't be disappointed my brother...


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

TTT. Let the count down begin.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

ed1983 said:


> WUT TIME DOES THE HOP START? IS THERE A AFTER HOP?


Hop starts at 3pm....no after hop yet


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This Saturday homies, let's get crackin...


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

rgarcia15928 said:


> Hop starts at 3pm....no after hop yet


KOOL THANK U SIR!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JDunique805 (Aug 18, 2012)

805 Ventura County will be there to support:h5:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hop will start at 2:30-3pm....its going down we ready


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Where's the show flyer? Contact info? Hotel info?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hot...ah_casino_4th_annual_lowrider_super_car_show/

HARD WORK PAYS OFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

gcareaga said:


> Where's the show flyer? Contact info? Hotel info?












Cocopah hotel is sold out...if you need rooms contact the clarion hotel its about 8 minutes from casino and tell them cocopah referred you​


----------



## gcareaga (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks Homie!



rgarcia15928 said:


> Cocopah hotel is sold out...if you need rooms contact the clarion hotel its about 8 minutes from casino and tell them cocopah referred you​


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm leaving in the morning...it's going down Yuma


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Kicking it in the room, plenty of clubs marking their spots, Nokturnal, New Image, Uniques, Viejitos...it's already jumping..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just a few more hours away...and it's going down in Yuma


----------



## gill.g (Jan 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## JDunique805 (Aug 18, 2012)

805 VENTURA COUNTY is here to support


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style will be there! :thumbsup:_


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

How did the hop go???


----------



## JDunique805 (Aug 18, 2012)

I would like to thank United Dreams C.C. For putting on a good show. This from 805 Ventura County


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*THE STREET KINGZ FROM VALLE DE COACHELLA AND SAN DIEGO COUNTY HAD A BLAST!!!!!!! PIC'S UP SOON! *_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

Good show once again! !!! CITY CRUISERS COACHELLA & BLYTHE CA, see you next year!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got back to my room from the after party...Lap Dance Contest was off the hook..Street Kings doing big things..thanks to everybody that made my job easy...a top notch show my brothers


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Great show United Dreams! Here go a few photos thanks to Armondo & Chucky of the Mesa Az Chapter. _:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Uniques ie, oc, desert , n yumA chapters all had a good time


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

NEW ILLUSIONS. .. BACK in cali
Great show ...great vibe see everybody next yr..
United dreams thanks 4 for 4 on the awards..


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Rick , 
GREAT SHOW: another great day in the AZ. 
NEW ILLUSIONS CC
VALLE DE COACHELLA
Thanks for taking care of us "GOLDEN STATE KETTLE CORN"
See you next year homie.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

New Illusions won the cd raffle, almost lost the cd raffle because he lost his ticket, but then he found it...


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday to uh oh, was it well, he's from Brown Society, last name Estrada and is now 41


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

FIRME SHOW LIKE ALWAYS ,ROLLERZ ONLY VALLE DE COACHELLA AND YUMA HAD A GOOD TIME......


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>



Only The Cholo Dj can get the security on stage to do it Gangnam Style.....again it was a firme show


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS, VENDORS, AND SPONSORS THAT HELPED MEAKE THIS POSSIBLE, BUT MOST OF ALL THE SUPPORT THAT WE GET FROM ALL THE CLUBS FRM ALL OF AZ, CALI, AND VEGAS...WE WILL KEEP STRIVING TO MAKE THIS SHOW BETTER, I KNOW WE MADE SUM MISTAKES BUT HEY ITS ONLY OUR 4TH YEAR AND EVERY YEAR ITS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER.....THANK U ALL....AND LETS POST MORE PICS I WILL POST SUM UP SOON ALSO


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Happy Birthday to uh oh, was it well, he's from Brown Society, last name Estrada and is now 41


:roflmao::roflmao:Good looking out with the birthday shout out homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

rgarcia15928 said:


> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS, VENDORS, AND SPONSORS THAT HELPED MEAKE THIS POSSIBLE, BUT MOST OF ALL THE SUPPORT THAT WE GET FROM ALL THE CLUBS FRM ALL OF AZ, CALI, AND VEGAS...WE WILL KEEP STRIVING TO MAKE THIS SHOW BETTER, I KNOW WE MADE SUM MISTAKES BUT HEY ITS ONLY OUR 4TH YEAR AND EVERY YEAR ITS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER.....THANK U ALL....AND LETS POST MORE PICS I WILL POST SUM UP SOON ALSO


:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

beentheredonethat6 said:


>


HOW DO U GET A LAWFUL DESIRE PLAQUE N A LIFESTYLE LISENCE PLATE?


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

N E BODY GOT VIDEO OF THE HOP?


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

[h=1]







[/h]


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*
United Dreams very own Nancy took these great pic's!!!!!!*_


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wheres the famous Omars pics??? haha


----------



## justus (Jan 6, 2007)

*continintal kit FOR SALE $ 400 CALL 7605878657 4PICS*


----------

